# Trivia 10/18



## luckytrim (Oct 18, 2018)

trivia 10/18
DID YOU KNOW...
In Greenwich, Conn., any baby born in Manero's Steakhouse is  given free 
meals for life.


1. The star called Betelgeuse is in what  Constellation?
2. Aruba is a part of which European kingdom?
3. What kind of work was Harrison Ford doing in the 1970s to  supplement his 
acting career?
  a.- auto mechanic
  b. - taxi driver
  c. - carpentry
  d. - modeling
4. In what year did Pope John Paul II die?
5. In Chicago Baseball circles, who is known as Mr.  Cub?
(Hint; E.B.)
6. Appropriately enough, what does 'Volvo' translate to in  English ?
" I ____"
7. Name the body of water that separates Vermont from New York  state...
8. Have you any clue as to who's tombstone is inscribed with,  "That's All, 
Folks !"  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Saudi Arabia has the biggest per capita ownership of Rolls  Royce autos in the world.
(But if Hong Kong were a country, that would be the one with  the Rolls Royce number...)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Orion
2. the Netherlands
3. - c
4. 2005
5. Ernie Banks
6. I Roll
7.  Lake Champlain
8. Mel Blanc

CRAP !!
Monaco has the biggest per capita ownership of Rolls Royce  cars in the world.
(2015 Stats)


----------

